# Express Entry - funds



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm looking to apply for express entry. Is there a requirement to show funds in the first stage of application ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's called Express Entry for a reason. If approved and a job offer is quickly forthcoming you're expected to be ready to come to Canada so yes, you will need to prove available funds upon application.


----------

